
What if Spacex starlink provide CDN service? - YoshiRaider
Or Starlink as datacenter in the future.<p>Will that be the impact on the current industry?
======
dylz
Why do you think this would change much? For example, Akamai already has
servers onsite with virtually every major ISP.

